#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  drop-down list in Word hyperlink

## asdzxc

How to create a drop-downlist in Word hyperlink,say
      abc
      123
      zxc
when I choose 123 and click on link, a Excel file will be download

----------


## macropod

Duplicate post

----------


## macropod

Cross-posted at: http://www.vbaexpress.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42035
For cross-posting etiquette, please read RULE 8!
8. *Don't cross-post without a link.* Cross-posting is when you post the same question in other forums on the web. You'll find people are disinclined to respond to cross-posts because they may be wasting their time solving a problem that has been solved elsewhere. We prefer that you not cross-post at all, but if you do (and it's unlikely to go unnoticed), you MUST provide a link (copy the url from the address bar in your browser) to the cross-post. Expect cross-posts without a link to be closed.

----------

